# Anyone going to need help in chicago area?



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am from northern Wisconsin and the huge storm you guys are going to get is going to miss us. If anyone needs any help let me know, I can be in Chicago area in a bout 6 hours depending on road conditions.

Thank J 
[email protected]


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

715.614.9739 is my cell number.

J


----------

